# eheim 2213 , went for a #$%^



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there guys i just noticed my filter not working i took it apart the top half and noticed its still working but i think the impelloer is worn out any ideas on a repair do i need to buy a new one is it repairable , this was a second hand filter i picked up from a freind of mine , any ideas guys
let me know 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can't say for sure whether the impeller is worn out or not; my Eheim impellers have been going for 10+ years now, and is still in good shape.

However, the impellers are replaceable.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you haven't already done this, try taking it absolutely apart and clean it with Q-tips and tothpicks and cloth. There is probably gunk in there somewhere.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Can't say for sure whether the impeller is worn out or not; my Eheim impellers have been going for 10+ years now, and is still in good shape.
> 
> However, the impellers are replaceable.


Same sort of experience here, the only time I worked on an impeller in an Ehiem was after I broke the ceramic shaft. If the shaft doesn't show signs of wear it could just be cleaning.

One thought, did your friend keep sand substrate in his tank(s)? That can chew up an impeller if it makes it in there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filter*

hey there i just found a missing gskt in the motor head where the impeller rides , got it working 
thanks for the help , crossing my fingers it stays working 
thanks again 
tom


----------

